# Sticky  Free MMOG List



## DumberDrummer

Here is my list of Free MMO Games. If you have any suggestions, please PM me so I can add them, or if you are a mod, go ahead and add them yourself. 

Things about this list: 
1) "FPS are not MMO games!" 

Well, technically, no, but free ones are just as hard to come by as free MMORPGs. Besides, 64 people on one ET server can get pretty hectic. 

2) "Why don't you just get a job and pay for one? Slacker...". 

Most people have their reasons for wanting to play a free game. Comments like this do not belong in this thread, so don't post them. 

And now, the list: 
America's Army - Army based FPS, by the US Army. I don't really like this game, but many do. Excellent graphics

Anarchy Online - SciFi/Futuristic MMORPG. Graphics are fairly good. 

Charazay - Like Hat Trick, but for basketball. 

Conquer Online - Good Graphics

GunZ - It is a FPS, but you are able to move like on the matrix, dodging bullets and blocking them with your sword. 

Hat Trick - A Text Based soccer manager game 

Kal Online - A MMORPG with an Oriental theme. Great graphics (at least the screenshots look good). 

Kings of Chaos - A text based game, sort of a spare time thing. Similar to TEQ. 

Knight Online - Very good free to play MMORPG. Graphics are excellent. Could use a few more features, but for free, you can't beat this one. Similar to Dark Age of Camelot. 

Legend Of Ares - Screenshots look pretty good, I will try this tomorrow (elf)

MapleStory - Cartoony MMOG. I haven't played this one, so I have no idea what it really looks like. 

MU Online - Medieval theme, large user base. Graphics are not so great. 

New Age 3 - Isometric viewpoint, looks kind of like a browser based MMO Command and Conquer

Pardus - Futuristic MMO in which you go around making money doing various things. 

Rakion - Another Medival MMORPG, looks a bit more strategy based however. 

Risk Your Life - Apparently if you take enough surveys you can play this game for free. Graphics look great. 

Rubies of Eventide - Medieval based MMORPG. Graphics look similar to Knight Online. 

Runescape - Browser based MMO, medieval theme. Graphics are acceptable, but not superb. 

Silk Road Online - Another Korean MMORPG, it looks like. The screenshots look ok, but I see none of the usual HP/MP/EXP bars, so I don't know for sure about it. 

Stargate Wars - A text based game similar to Kings of Chaos and TEQ

Taenaria Derivia Zallus Kitara - Another text based game. 



> In TDZK, you play the part of a space pilot, commanding a spaceship across the galaxy. Each player in TDZK starts out at a low level in the most basic of ships; a frigate. It is the player's own choice as to what he or she will become in the game.


Terra Est Quastosa - Web Based Strategy game. I assume mostly text/link based. Let me know if I'm wrong. 

Tibia - Overhead/2d MMORPG. Looks like a typical fantasy storyline as well. 

War Rock 


> War Rock is a free game that features graphics and effects that are of a quality you would expect from a very good commercial project. The gameplay is similar to Battlefield and features spawning and frantic online fights including vehicles and aircraft.


Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory - Great FPS, very decent graphics, though no longer the best relatively speaking

I'll post more as I get them. Sorry to those who've posted and whose games are not listed here... I'll get to you eventually, promise. :sayyes: 

Obviously, due to time considerations, I haven't had time to play them all... if you suggest one, or have played one of these, it'd be great if you could post a small review for me to put in here. 

Update: 5-25-2006. New ones in red

Contributors (In order of posted info):
Mikie boy
Krycek
LoneWolf071
Rtful
Ben27
HelpMeOut
bladefist
Blackhawk246
kycoo_ghost
ImP0steR
Copkiller
wowfood
JeremyC

I ran out of colors about here. 
I've cleared out the posts in this thread to keep clutter down, so people can see the info. 

Thanks to the contributors for suggesting games.

(Thread Cleaned on 1-30-2006)

NOTE: If you want to contribute a game, please note the following:

DO NOT POST HOW TO PLAY GAMES LIKE WoW OR EQ2 FOR FREE.

While it is "free" and a "mmorpg" I don't think that sort of thing has any place here. We don't want to do anything here that could draw attention to us and put us on Sony or Blizzard's hitlist.


----------



## ITechnician45

*Ogre Island*

I would add Ogre Island to that list. It's a good game with really helpful players. Graphics aren't all that great however so alot of people don't even give it a chance. There is a part of the game you have to pay for but it is not monthly. You pay $5 per every 5000 Platinum which is another form of money in the game used to access high level areas. Other than that the entire game is free. Check it out at http://stage.ogreisland.com


----------



## pmzq

Hy all,
I want to inform you all about a game I found: *Galaxy Wars*
It's based on the well famous PLANETARION...
The creator changed some of the statistics for the game and added some new stuff to make the game more fun.
In this game you are the leader of a planet which you give a name yourself. You need to become the planet with the highest score.
In order to do this you need to construct buildings and research technologies. With these you can build more and better space ships which you can use to attack other planets.
*
Game features:*- It's a 30 seconds tick based game which means that you get your resources every 30 seconds.
(example: When you get 100 Metal per tick will mean that you get 100 Metal every 30 seconds.)
(example 2: When you build a spaceship and it takes 8 ticks will mean that it will take 8*30 seconds = 240 seconds to complete the spaceship)
- You can form an alliance with other members so you can attack others together.
- There is a forum where you can discuss stuff
- There is an IRC channel with the admin of the game
- You can send everyone in the game a message
- 3 resource types: Metal, Crystal and Eonium.
Link: http://www.myphppa.game-host.org


----------



## TulShulty

found a fun game it has lots of people building mods for it and it's all free http://www.dinknetwork.com/ have been playing it for years now and it keeps getting better. Is great for programers to get their feet wet in building games


----------



## guildofblades

*1483online.com*

http://www.1483online.com


----------



## jwlambert

*Continuum*

Continuum is a free MMOG currently known as Subspace. Now going on for 10 years, Continuum is one of the largest Free Online Mulitiplayer Games out there. You can download it at:

www.ssdownloads.com

The community forums can be found at:

www.ssforum.net


----------



## Bugger

you can call Guild Wars free too, cause there's no subscription fee.
and its a great game.


----------



## Ralck

Don't know if this one has been listed, but Legend of the Green Dragon (lotgd.net) is a good browser based game. It's fun and only takes about 10 minutes or so to play each day.


----------



## Scottandfiddle

As FPs are being mentioned, Nothing beats good old doom. Play online doom games by downloading skulltag and zdaemon (needs original ddom files but there is a free file available that would do the job. Go to www.skulltag.com and www.zdaemon.org to get them. They come with launch programs (where you can choose games to play) but you can get one with other rooms by downloading player connector (www.playerconnector.com) and it works with other famous games. most computers should be able to run all of these.


----------



## Hazermaine

Rakion's not really an MMORPG, it's more of an hack 'n slash MMOG.

Knight Online's graphics aren't all the great. Silkroad's and Kal's are really good, though. Kal might be a little glitchy, and Silkroad's servers are almost always full.

MapleStory is a 2-D platformer MMORPG. It plays a little like the Kirby games.


----------



## cbieger

Fly for Free? It used to be free, not sure if it is anymore. It's a top view anime style click 2 slash kinda game. After attaining a certain level you're able to get a broom, or flying surfboard. Sorry no website provided, no google at work.


----------



## tomcatlx

Rakion is a fps. It is like an MMORPG without the adventure element. The focus is mainly on Player to player combat using 5 different classes of combatants. It is kinda like counterstrike third-person style. Physics actually have a major role in how it affects your attacks such as gravity.


www.outwar.com is like kingsofchaos as a text based game.


----------



## tomcatlx

Apparently, I couldn't find the edit button on my last post... so I'll make another post. (Date too long?)


Anyways, I am frequenting a new game called Space Cowboy Online or otherwise known as SCO.

Here is the link: http://sco.gpotato.com/index.php

Basically this is a free MMORPG that has cash items to be spent if your interested in looks or having a slight advantage in terms of upgrading weaponry.

It is like your basic MMORPG where you can "grind" on monsters for experience and challenge others in a duel.

The main DIFFERENCE however that makes this game so unique is that you do not control a typical knight but more of a SPACE PLANE!

The classes are known as GEARS and their are 4 types:
Agear-Tank (like a tower archer)
Bgear-Bomber (like a melee warrior)
Igear-fighter (like a speedy ninja)
Mgear-Mage (like a...magical mage)

Agears basically are great for portal camping.
Bgears are great for close proximity as well as aerial bombing.
Igears are great for hit and run tactics having reliance on evasion.
Mgears are great for buffing, healing, and taking long amounts of damage.

The other unique quality of this game is that your character becomes obligated to choose between two nations at around level 11. Once a nation is chosen, you cannot talk, trade, or interact with players of the other nation IN ANY WAY. The only means of interaction is through combat and there are nation wars as well as nation leaders set every month.



If anyone does decide to play this game, I am a B-gear known as TomcatLX on the JOYMUS server. I belong to the nation of ANI. If you want assistance, you should join ANI on the joymus game server.

Preferably I would like you guys to join BCU the rival nation because Joymus at the time of this post has been quite dominated by ANI and I personally find it boring by the ease of the periodical nation wars.





IN summary, Space Cowboy Online is a mixture of MMORPG elements such as Diablo 2, FPS such as Halo, and Arcade flight simulator such as Star Fox 64.


MMORPG+FPS+Arcade flight simulator = Space Cowboy Online.

Requires 1 gigabyte to install and play.


Some video links:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mxLTI0S53So
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3dUIOTlobV4



------------------------


For other GREAT Free to play games, check out this site:

http://www.gamengame.com


----------



## ju5t1n

*Rakion*

A good game i have some across is Rakion. Its grphics are good and tghere is a good stat sytem. You can buy better armour and weapons likely most games, but the difference is that this game is HIGHLY based on PvP. You can however play team challenges or single player challenges. And better yet, single player challenges still give you exp and gold, unlike some games.
You need a game launcher called Softnyx (which a game that i am less familiar with (Gunbound) uses) that you need to play it, though it doesn't play a huge roll in the game. 
Link: http://rakion.softnyx.net
You are able to buy items with real money, but it isnt as big as some other games such as Maplestory. 
Overall its different from other games, but still has its similarities (if thats the right spelling)


----------



## forcifer

...rakion has already been posted. please check list before posting :sayyes:


----------



## ju5t1n

sorry, i must have missed it, next time ill be more careful


----------



## sid18

I would add Adventure Quest and Dragon Fable to the list.


----------



## forcifer

rappelz. its by the maker of flyff and silkroad i think. http://rappelz.gpotato.com/ its alot like wow, but completly free and awsome gamepaly


----------



## Azure Delusion

Currently Playing: *Guild Wars Prophecies* atm
Its fun, free (0ther than buying in the store) and the graphics are really good (my friend used to play it before going to WoW, and he said that Guildwars wins the graphcs department). lvl 7 W/N :grin: 
*RECOMENDED ++*
Link Here
*Conquer Online:*
This game is ok for killing time, and you get into a bunch of grinds on it to level up. I've played this one over a year, and can say that its getting old, i mean really the economy is becoming worse everyday. If TQ would make a new server, and not transfer the old servers players and economy to it then it might get better. I would still recomend it though, because some of the people in the game are awesome and will help you. If you make a character in Dreams Server cluster in the Dream server, PM me and i'll try and help you out.
I have a lvl 88 Trojan, lvl 80 Archer, lvl 4x Fire Tao, lvl 4x Warrior, and lvl 75 Water Tao
*RECOMENDED +*
Link Here
*Silkroad Online:*
I liked this one, only played it for a month, I'm thinking about trying again, but the servers are always full, but I enjoyed the game alot, the people were really nice on the server i was on, when i could get into it...
*RECOMENDED ++*
Link Here
*Eudemon Online:* (haven't seen this one on here)
Another game brought to you by TQ (the creaters of Conquer online)
I've never actually played it, but i might start it sometime, its supposed to be were all the GM's from CO went too, and put all there attention too lol if you decide to play it send me a PM and i might decide to dl it.
*RECOMENDED ? *(worth a shot atleast, supposed to be a better conquer)
Link Here

Um, dunno if thats any help or not, but PM me if your interested in playing any of those games, personally i'm trying to get into the BETA for Vangaurd Saga of Heros atm hahaha xD


----------



## forcifer

neopets..

i know, its old, but www.neopets.com


----------



## ebackhus

From a graphical stance the two best I've played are SilkRoad and Entropia Online. Both make full use of pixel shaders and even include post-processing. In play I found SilkRoad to be lacking in that you constantly had to tell you character where exactly to go. Entropia is just wildly difficult to start out in unless a high lvl player escorts you around.


----------



## Celebryn

I have come across 'Last Chaos'. It free to play,free for the game. Was in open beta last I played a few weeks ago. 

It has crafting and pets. Pets can be had from lvl 1 and lvl with you, teaching them new skills that buff the player. At a certain lvl pet (horse or Dragon) can be trained to be a mount.

Click to move (weird at first) but leaves the mouse free to target and look round if you click a distance away.

Not bad, but could be boring solo after 10 lvls or so. BAF (Bring a friend).

Cele.


----------



## Ben123

Anything for Mac? I would love something for my laptop.


----------



## Nik00117

Merchantempires.com

Its a taxed based MMO game, about 200-300 serious active players quite fun once you get into the community very social. They have round resets so its not like a lot of MMO where if you jo9in 2 or 3 years after the fact its a pain.


----------



## windrixx

forcifer said:


> rappelz. its by the maker of flyff and silkroad i think. http://rappelz.gpotato.com/ its alot like wow, but completly free and awsome gamepaly



Rappelz is made by GPotato and they also made SCO, Corum Online, and Flyff.
Yes, I'm late.


----------



## Damion

ok it is a free mmo (notice its not an mmorpg) and its golf....... i know what your thinking golf is gay. I agree but this game is awsome! and addicting! http://www.albatross18.com/season2/downloads/downloads.asp?sid=10


----------



## ghammar

Legend Of Ares=fun http://legendofares.netgame.com/


----------



## JP198780

are you just here 2 promote that game or somethin?


----------



## ghammar

no, i just like that game and think it should be on the list


----------



## JP198780

oo..alright..just makin sure :wave:


----------



## ghammar

:laugh: no problem


----------



## jens_w

Great list, I know most of them and some bring back memories 
I used to play legends of ares to, but gave up quite early in the game cause my friends quit too :'( Also played runescape for a while :d


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

runescape www.runescape.com


----------



## JP198780

i need a game to play til i get my computer together..im using my bros comp. right now

P4 1.5GHZ 256KB L2
256MB RAM
20GB HD
32MB TNT2

wat games can i play on this? lol..i know, not very good at all, he dont play games soo i guess it's good 4 him, and his basic use..like would Anarchy or anything play alright on here?


----------



## GreyWolf2180

What're the requirements for War Rock? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## koala

During your extensive search, did you google *war rock system requirements* or look on the official website? :winkgrin:




> System requirements:
> 
> Minimum:
> Pentium 3, 800Mhz
> 512MB RAM
> Radeon 8500LE, GeForce MX400 video card
> Windows ME, 2000, or XP
> 
> Recommended:
> Pentium 4, 2.0 Ghz
> 512 MB RAM or better
> FX5700 / ATI 9200 video card
> Windows 2000 / XP


----------



## Knightc3

There is a huge text based game, Star Wars Combine = www.swcombine.com. Its a MMORPG. And yes, its based on the Star Wars universe. Its slow but quite immersive if you like a long and patient game to play. You dont really need to devote much time to it. Its not combat and hack n slash. Its strategic roleplaying... Try It! A very good member base.


----------



## beefers1

Runescape is a pretty good game. i loved its addictiveness and that it's a very open-ended sandbox-style game with few limitations. One major drawback about it is that the features of non-members (free) are extremely limited, and to unlock the full potential you must pay a monthly subscription fee (starting at $5 US, $7.30 CAD, options with other countries vary).
Have anyone ever tried the pogo games room (pogo.com)? it's a really good site where you can play games, chat with others, and even run online leagues and tournaments.


----------



## beefers1

hey, have anyone ever tried Freehost Launcher (wbfree.net)? it's an online combat flight simulator based on Warbirds (with many modifications and improvements, partly to make it legal, and not a pirated hack). The graphics are terrible, but flight controls and dynamics are generally realistic and you'll meet a large online community of pilots who are willing to assist you as a rookie (and also pick you off for an easy kill!) and fly with you.


----------



## screen317

> GunZ - It is a FPS, but you are able to move like on the matrix, dodging bullets and blocking them with your sword.


GunZ is a TPS. 


.....and ijji hosts the most recent version of GunZ, and actually updates it.


Also, something to include would be Acclaim's 2moons. Great free MMO.


----------



## Jaxo

Hey everyone!

Thought I would post a game that I find fun and most importantly is free! I love turn based games and well I was searching around for something new and ran across Space Civilizations. It is a turn based space MMO. Turns can range from 1 min on the speed server up to the normal 30min or 60min.(even 2hr and 3hr) servers. The game has a research tree, ship building, and planet management. Typically about 30 people to a server and games can run into the 1000(usually around 500) turn mark. Check it out.


----------



## Garryson01

I played on Runescape for about 3 years known as Batesy20. I liked the game apart from it got quite boring after a bit due to the lack of killable monsters ad low-mid lvl. I got my character up to about 58 but once they started concentrating more on adding new features for paying members (of which I was one. Its on £3.50 so its not to bad) rather than adding new areas for mid-low level players, my love for it ran its course. I also got annoyed at being thrown off the server if I was inactive for 2 minutes. Very annoying if I wanted to go get some food during a long sesh at uni!

I have now downloaded anarchy online. Only got half an hour on it late last night but I liked the look of it. Decided to change my character tonight as didn't like the one I made late last night.


----------



## DonatoXIII

Sorry if these are already posted, i quickly scanned through the posts and didnt see any of them listed.

*Mibinogi*

Anime style virtual life. sounds like it has lots of features.

http://mabinogi.nexon.net/

*Shaiya*

Lineage 2 engine. PC Gamer listed it as a top 10 free MMO.

http://shaiya.aeriagames.com/

*Cabal Online*

Free now (i think) Listed in PC Gamers top 10 free MMO's. Generic story but great combat system. 

http://www.cabalonline.com/

*Holic*

Anime style grind fest. might be worth looking into.

http://holic.netgame.com/

*Fiesta*

Suppose to be one of the best anime style MMO's out now. Its pretty popular.

http://fiesta.outspark.com/


I havent played any of these games, so im just going by what i heard. If anyone has any info to add then feel free. I was thinking of downloading maybe shaiya or cabal to see what its like. :wave:


----------



## mstock14

accally for runescape, runescape is about to get a HUGE makeover in the Graphics dept. i am very exited
http://news.runescape.com/newsitem.ws?id=1218


----------



## Blue_3

RYL2= Risk your life 2: Free, graphics are ok. Hack & Slash kinda. It's the game I like the most out of:
Cabal
Last Chaos
2 Moons
WoW

So its a game worth checking out. Basically though the economy is, if you spend real cash to get in game stuff, you will own. if not you better stay out of wars. So better gear you got, better you are.


----------



## Xie

http://www.sealonline.com
I found Seal Online a very fun game, I started playing the Taiwanese version back when english wasn't out and it finally did at the beginning of this year!

It is a 3D click to move RPG with excellent graphics and beautiful music. If you like anime you would definetly love this one.


----------



## randomuser83

Perfect World International was just announced yesterday. I believe we should have that on the list as well. 

http://www.perfectworld.com or go to the other link which is the article I discovered about it.

http://news.mmosite.com/content/2008-07-15/20080715005316423,1.shtml

Oh, and completely free to play btw.


----------



## screen317

Where do you download it.....? Says closed beta starts in a month.


----------



## dablo

the game is called Angel R.O.S.E. http://angelsrose.net

here are some pictures:



















In my opinion its a very good game, with excellent graphics and good game play, there are 4 races to choose after being level 10

Dealer - sniper or heavy bomber
Hawker - uses knives and archer
Muse - is the magician class
Soldier - is the warrior with sword, axe, spear or hammer

The game theme is a mixture of old, modern and ancient mythological… as an example there are classic boats to travel around the world kinda those of maple story, as well as in lvl 50 one can make a quest to achieve a car to drive skill which allows you to drive high speed cars, then use the wings, or some kind of backpack with different functions…

Anyway here's the URL where there is a very comprehensive tutorial which explains what each character do, and basics of the game:

here-> http://wiki.angelsrose.net

otherwise, follow these steps to register…

1st. enter and register Angel R.O.S.E. Online

2nd. then Check your mail, preferably other than hotmail, and confirm mail Activation…

3ro. then expect that from 1 to 3 hours for the GM q confirm that activation and validation, since it may already play and enjoy it

Download links are:
http://download.angelsrose.net/AngelROSE_824.exe

I play game pretty smoothly with my PC:

Sempron 2.0 Ghz
512 MB RAM
Video Card Gforce 5500
Space estimated about 1GB

PD. My character name is Olorin, if they need help, add me in the game.


----------



## randomuser83

screen317 said:


> Where do you download it.....? Says closed beta starts in a month.


They do not have anything posted about when the client will go up but I imagine it will be close to the beta launch. The have added registration and forums to the main page which can be seen here.


----------



## NerdyGirl20

I'll mention it again..

The Guild Wars Games...other than buying the game it really is great. It's what got me into MMO's... The just released a huge patch to fix a bunch of bugs, buffs, etc. Yes you have to pay for the game but there is no monthly fee. You can also buy things from the online store via game. more char slots, etc.

Each game (Proph, Nightfall, and Factions) are all stand alone games but you CAN add each to your account and allow all your characters to travel through all the games. 

Guild Wars: Eye of the North (often called GW:EN) is a expansion. You must have one of the stand alones in order to play it.

Graphics are totally win on this game. I just got a 9800 geforce card and I about drooled.

Also Guild Wars 2 is in production, I believe beta is released or is being released this fall. 


NerdyGirl20


----------



## Platypus 677096

Battle City Classic!

This is a free oline tank wars game that can be downloaded here: http://looble.com/bcc/

Battle City is an MMOG in which you are a tank. Drive, shoot, build, place turrets that shoot enemy players, be mayor of your own city, and drop items. Battle City is a game where strategy really matters. Design your own city, see if you can make one with the least flaws possible. With graphics that are perfect for the game and very little that isn't influenced by strategy, this is a great game to play if you want strategy combined with fast action and challenging gameplay.


----------



## Splitty

I'm not going to lie, most these games are fun for about a week, then they turn to garbage, and just take up room on your hard drive.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

TA!!
For those who dont know its Total Annihilation but its been picked up by a small group called Spring. Its now a source code so its free to download and modify in anyway you like.
You need a few things to get started.

*Some maps are downloaded during the installation as well as some other files*
Spring (For the SP/MP interface)

*Once spring is installed all files below can be double clicked on after you downloaded them and they will be automatically placed in the right folders*
Content (TA units and some other random stuff)

Balanced Alliance (Most common played Mod)

Maps and anything else can be found here


----------



## Nashy19

www.tribalwars.net

It's an online strategy game.


----------



## speakerhelp

runescape has gotten better graphics now really good imo


----------



## bigBOSSman23

Donato....I'm a fan of your last pick Fiesta...truely does have some of the coolest anime


----------



## gn09

thanks for this. great list.


----------



## kemalci

*Great RPG Game: RYL2 Private Server*

This is a great game and this Private server is one of the only two private servers around, the server is steadily growing and we are looking for new members. 
The GM's are very user friendly and commincable. 
All you have to do, is go to the announcements section, and follow the steps to get playing in no time.
One more thing when you register on the forums please state that: -eceLL- was your referrer. Thank you and Have Fun.
we have:Accounts: 3426 
Character: 5553 
Guilds: 187 
who loves to PVP in 3D game, here is the best game

Nice 3D environment with lot of players to kill. Amazing skills effect and sound.
Lot of mobs that give gold and items (weapon and clothes)

Got 2 races - Human and Akkan. Human consists of Enchanter, Cleric, Sorcerer, Assasin, Archer, Warrior and Defender.

Akkan classes are Attacker, Templar, Rune Off, Live OFf ,shadow and Gunner.

3 maps include base on your level from 1 - 100. Easy leveling until 100.
The downside is lagging and server reboot everyday.
Please try out this great game and great server today: http://www.ryldeimos.com/


----------



## dm01

While some may argue it isn't a "real" MMO, The Kingdom of Loathing [www.kingdomofloathing.com] is something to look at if you are sick of the same-old same-old. Please note this game is NOT for everyone, nor is/was it designed to be. There is a multi-player element, with more planned to be introduced this year (if the developers get around to it).


----------



## Danzen

I did not see either of these, and one might not fit the theme, but I play Kingdom of Loathing and Conquer Club.


----------



## 2odd

*Fight my brute!*

This game is awesome!! Warning Highly addicting!! Goto this site to fight my brute, everything is self explanatory & easy and only takes a minute to play.

http://sf2-ken.mybrute.com/


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: Fight my brute!*

Would you believe that the name bobbbbbbbbbbb is already taken...


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Fight my brute!*

I believe it


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Fight my brute!*

"Information
In The Brute fights are automatic. Sit back and admire the massacre!"

LOL!!

and you call it a game?


----------



## deleted122510

Not sure if Combat Arms was listed but I've been playing it for a few months now and really am enjoying it. I recommend it to all MMOFPS lovers.


----------



## -WOLF-

Yes Kal has great graphics but has the absoliute worst coding of any game I have ever played, simply unplayable quests because "Fight monster south of here" means killing 60 monsters half way across the world.

Silkroad is also got great graphics, the quests are sometimes hard to understand, finding the right NPC is even harder, but the rest of the game is great.

Now Maplestory, it's my favourite MMO next to WoW and FLYFF.
Maplestory, is cartoony, but it's kid-friendly and has the best coding, clearest quests, easiest UI and just all around the best, weather or not it's the classes, art, music or spells. While the world it's self is not that big, you can go to every possible place by level 120 or so, it also has the highest level cap than most MMORPG's, with a level cap of 200 and taking longer than even WoW to get there, but being easier at the same time. While unlike games like WoW, the game is grind-based, so quests are really only good for money and items.
The community is not the best, but the good people you find are really awesome.
Combine easy to learn combat and spell system, with minimal glitches and great user friendly interface, it's the best MMORPG I've ever played, with WoW being 2nd and FLYFF being 3rd. And believe me, I've played nearly 100 MMO's.


----------



## OrganicSalt

Free FPS: FEAR Combat, its getting old but still gives me the most satisfaction out of any FPS. This game does have a steep learning curve, Roughly 400 servers alive an kicking^^

FEAR


----------



## Otacon_DX

Ragnarok Online has an official free server now for those who are interested.

2d sprites in awesome 3d environments, quite possibly the best character building system I've seen in an MMO you get to pick every stat and skill your characters gains, multiple build paths for every class, tons of gear.

I've been on the P2P servers for almost 5 years now and I still love it =]


----------



## Gizmoe

dablo said:


> the game is called Angel R.O.S.E. http://angelsrose.net




Not sure if anyone uses this list still, but this is a private sever of the actual game. I used to play it when it was free and when it went P2P, I stopped but looking at this list made me remember the game, guess it's free now.

actual site is http://www.roseonlinegame.com/


----------



## Zealex

I'd say the best free FPS is Americans Army
Why?
It is actually free, not "free" like some FPS I know were you can buy things that are "equal"(superior) to free items.
It is very realistic, may be slow paced but I think its really fun.
A lot of movements, but you get use to them.
Cant Wait for AA3!


----------



## ivn911

Tanki Online — first MMO 3D Action Game in Flash. Open test.
http://tankionline.com


----------



## pmorrison2588

You can play Glory Of Fellowland. It's a free, strategy game.


----------



## Purechaox

Twelve Sky
and
Twelve Sky 2 
these are 2 free downloads to play forever, you can pay for different upgrades, but they are not required


----------



## GoSuNi

Navyfield is one of them, the moderators are playful and there are events that gives free premium items or a premium subscription if you're lucky. You can level up pretty fast so don't expect much grinding on the way up. There are special prizes that anyone can participate once with prizes of $200 of cash usable in Navyfield.


----------



## Kevlar21

anyone know any free ones where u can go on horses?


----------



## Hayds510

ones i've personally played (random order)
Guildwars, Runescape, Silkroad, Rappelz, Perfect World, Jade Dynasty, Conquer, Dark Eden

jade dynasty hasn't been mentioned yet so i'll say something bout it i guess..
same white washed looking bright faded textures as perfect world (same maker) 
kinda original, has an esper system ( a legal bot ) which is actually a big part of the game, not some shady add on. minimizes grind but to run it after a certain level you gotta buy cash shop items, you can use in-game money to get cash shop money but you'll be broke 5 times over before you can make back the money for one load of energy.
as with all games it gets to a point where theres nothing but shallow PvP (excluding guildwars' awsome PvP) and grinding to be a high level, to then..bask in your high level for a while before finding a new game.. not a big fan of these Asian mmorpg imports.. 
too shallow.


----------



## ClouD13

Nice games listed here. But i didn't see Hero Online. That's a game i used to play a lot before but now i don't because the lack of time ;( Anyway it's really nice free MMO with good graphics and gameplay also doesn't require very strong PC configuration... Check it if you are interested. :4-cheers:


----------



## NuddRucker

I don't think anyone has mentioned Requiem yet, same as every other mmorpg but with extra gore.
Check out SuddenAttack if you're after a low spec fps just watch out for hackers as there always seems to be at least 1 in every game.


----------



## DumberDrummer

I can't believe this thread has almost 50k views.


----------



## Acuta73

And I can't believe no one listed DDO as going F2P! (Dungeons and Dragons Online)

You CAN buy points to upgrade your account, there is no need to if you play a lot as you will build the Turbine points you need just by playing. The pay to play option is also still there. The best "hybrid" idea I've seen is to pay for 2 or 3 months until you have the Turbine points built up to close to max, then go F2P.

http://www.ddo.com/playnow/
--------------------------------------------------------------

My son is currently playing Warrior Epic, a free instanced dungeon-crawl MMO.


----------



## entrity

Allods Online

Not out yet but soon its said to be f2p  

http://www.allodsonline.com/

Reviews:
http://www.massively.com/2009/11/13/first-impressions-allods-online
http://mmohut.com/preview/allods-online
http://looterslounge.blogspot.com/2009/11/allods-online-ralsus-first-three-hours.html


----------



## wizard.

Bugger said:


> you can call Guild Wars free too, cause there's no subscription fee.
> and its a great game.


dont you have to buy that though? By your logic, COD4 is a free game.


----------



## dm01

I'm rather surprised no one has mentioned Urban Dead www.urbandead.com, a low-tech browser-based post-zombie-apocalypse-type game.


----------



## harri506

Urban terror. MMOFPS Free!


----------



## Headpred

[URL="www.Z8Games.com"]CrossFire[/URL] is availible for download anytime. It is a FPS. I used to be uber addicted to this game. It has TeamDeathMatch, Search & Destroy (Bomb Defuse), Mutant Mode which is like a free for all type game where people get infected as mutants and you either try to survive as a person for a time amount or infect everyone else if your a mutant. There of course is Free-For-All. Knife matches which are pretty much self-explanatory. As well as Ghost Mode which is similar to Search and Destroy except the team planting the bomb are ghosts which of course are invisible when not moving and barely visible when moving. They however do not get guns they only use knifes. 
If you like playing FPS games then I highly recommend that you give this game a chance. Graphics are not awesome but they are acceptable. Low system requirements make it nearly possible for any computer to play this game. 
There is a ranking system as well as clan system for you to team up and battle other clans.
Can't say much more about it without sounding like a paid advertisement. LOL


----------



## wizard.

Headpred said:


> [URL="www.Z8Games.com"]CrossFire[/URL] is availible for download anytime. It is a FPS. I used to be uber addicted to this game. It has TeamDeathMatch, Search & Destroy (Bomb Defuse), Mutant Mode which is like a free for all type game where people get infected as mutants and you either try to survive as a person for a time amount or infect everyone else if your a mutant. There of course is Free-For-All. Knife matches which are pretty much self-explanatory. As well as Ghost Mode which is similar to Search and Destroy except the team planting the bomb are ghosts which of course are invisible when not moving and barely visible when moving. They however do not get guns they only use knifes.
> If you like playing FPS games then I highly recommend that you give this game a chance. Graphics are not awesome but they are acceptable. Low system requirements make it nearly possible for any computer to play this game.
> There is a ranking system as well as clan system for you to team up and battle other clans.
> Can't say much more about it without sounding like a paid advertisement. LOL


I couldn't agree with you more. Definitely worth a try


----------



## dm01

Lord of the Rings Online now as a free component. Same system as DDO.


----------



## Sadochan

There is Holy Beast Online. Cartoony chibi style game where you can transform from human to what ever animal you choose from the list. You have to reach level 3 for that skill to be unlocked. You also need to download REACTOR.


----------



## wizard.

Sadochan said:


> There is Holy Beast Online. Cartoony chibi style game where you can transform from human to what ever animal you choose from the list. You have to reach level 3 for that skill to be unlocked. You also need to download REACTOR.


I liked the gameplay, but the reactor was a complete and total mess. It crashed games, made it so the patches froze, even skyrocketed my CPU usage to 70% when active (when i can usually run 2 3D high definition games at med. settings without even hitting 30% usage). That was strange to me, but i ended up getting bored with the game anyway. But certainly worth the download.


----------



## Sadochan

TyranTheTerror said:


> I liked the gameplay, but the reactor was a complete and total mess. It crashed games, made it so the patches froze, even skyrocketed my CPU usage to 70% when active (when i can usually run 2 3D high definition games at med. settings without even hitting 30% usage). That was strange to me, but i ended up getting bored with the game anyway. But certainly worth the download.


I've had none of that. I haven't played it in a while though but it frustrates me as to having to constantly sign in and the 'Remember Me' feature doesn't bloody remember me. It is worth the download. Really fun.


----------



## dm01

The Reactor client melted down and nearly destroyed the old junker test computer, I had a fun two hours working in Knoppix trying to get rid of it manually. In the end I just shredded, formatted, and installed Debian, the computer wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Inonly25

MU Online. LostLand MU is a good one but not that much of players. (Season6)
MU Philippines (Rance server) is a good one too and more competitive. (season4)
Both are free. LostLand MU has higher XP though.


----------



## GeekyKid

Fly For Fun? aka FlyFF


----------



## eveplayer12

love runescape ^_^


----------



## Squeezit

I've played a Free MMO called Dungeon Fighter Online.

It's coming to xbox live eventually, it was recently announced. but it won't be completely free on there.
On the PC it's free (except if you want certain things, you have to pay other players in game gold, or spend real money on them...easy to get most of them without spending real money however)

I haven't played in a really long time, though i know they've updated it quite a bit. Anyways, it's an old school side-scrolling beat-em-up
When i first tried it out, i didn't expect much, but after i got into it, it was pretty fun. Which is saying a lot considering i rarely have any interest in any online games. Hell i don't even like grinding in offline games anymore haha.


----------



## -WOLF-

League of Legends and Heroes of Newerth


----------



## rlozov

Subspace continuum; get it here> GetContinuum.com its more fun then it looks; its created in 1997 and still has a large community (of mostly programmers/computer people and not hard core gamers). here is a video:: Subspace / Continuum / Extreme Games - YouTube

Edit: if u happen to try it out; go onto the SSCU Extreme Games zone.


----------



## MisterGog

Hi,

Here is one new free browser multiplayer game. No downloads required. I try it and I like it.

New free persistent multiplayer RPG browser based game - Warriors Of The Universe



> Warriors of the Universe is a free to play HTML/text-based massively multiplayer online role-playing browser game (MMORPG). At the very beginning of the game, player must choose their race. There are three playable races, each with different ships, weapons, shields and other equipments. Also, players can be organized in groups of players called “Star Fleet”. Players get experience by accomplishing missions, and also by fights against other players. Six different types of missions are currently available in game. There are three combat systems, such as PvP – single player vs. player fights, FvF – fleet vs. fleet wars and RvR – global race vs. race war. Members of race which won in RvR war gain access to secret missions. There is a lot of other features in the game for players to explore, such as trading system between players, lot of different in-game items, daily rewards, daily lottery game, etc.


----------



## Markdums

League of Legends (LoL), Heroes of Newerth (HoN) if you are in to the whole Dota genre. However i recommend World of Warcraft private server if you want to try the awesome game which is WoW. Although, nothing beats the original! hehe


----------



## -WOLF-

Markdums said:


> League of Legends (LoL), Heroes of Newerth (HoN) if you are in to the whole Dota genre. However i recommend World of Warcraft private server if you want to try the awesome game which is WoW. Although, nothing beats the original! hehe


Already mentioned. 

Actually, Demigod and Rise of Immortals are good MOBA games (DotA isn't a genre, it's a mod).


----------



## hoyin007

This is what I playing: RF Online

And old game since 2006 but the graphics is still OK and the concept is good.


----------



## fengzi597

What a nice thread?I like playing *Free MMOG*. I would add America's Army into my list.


----------



## andyoumee

Dragon Nest 
As an action mmorpg, Dragon Nest features well-designed graphics and fast-paced action comparable with console games. The characters' movements, monsters' response and the interaction between landforms and player activities are all designed realistically. When a monster is attacked, it will crash into a stone or another type of obstacle. If you team up with other players, there will be even more combat styles available.
Dragonica(Dragon Saga)
Dragonica Online breathes new life into the traditional side-scrolling MMO and is set to become one of the leading free-to-play MMOs in the industry.
CABAL Online 

CABAL Online is a fast-paced action-packed free-to-play MMORPG with a difference. Based in the devastated world of Nevareth, the game has established itself as one of the top free-to-play titles, with features that include a unique combo system, spectacular skill animations, timed and group dungeons and massive player versus player nation wars. CABAL is free to register, download and play.
http://www.dragonica.com.ph/
C9 (Continent of the Ninth Seal)
Since 2006, NHN GAMES has spent nearly 3 years in the development of this 3D MMORPG title. C9 features stunning graphics, outstanding battle system and coherent storyline. C9 uses NHN Games' in-house developed engine and employs top client programmers to produce magnificent battle scenes and vivid game environment.


----------



## Carpetfizz

I'm pretty sure this wasn't mentioned, but there's a game I always recommend to some of my friends with lower end PCs called Cross Fire. It is a really popular, competitive online FPS. The graphics are older, but almost any computer purchased in the last five years can probably run it. Good fun, and lots of people play it. 
Cross Fire - Free 2 Play Military Shooter


----------



## Redeye3323

Carpetfizz said:


> I'm pretty sure this wasn't mentioned, but there's a game I always recommend to some of my friends with lower end PCs called Cross Fire. It is a really popular, competitive online FPS. The graphics are older, but almost any computer purchased in the last five years can probably run it. Good fun, and lots of people play it.
> Cross Fire - Free 2 Play Military Shooter


Played it and enjoyed it for a while, but haven't played it for years now.


----------



## Carpetfizz

Redeye3323 said:


> Played it and enjoyed it for a while, but haven't played it for years now.


Yeah, same


----------



## helios19

I should add another MMO to the list which I don't believe has been mentioned yet.

Urban Rivals: urban-rivals.com

A unique web based MMO that utilises the TCG genre.
*Free to play
*Has an easy learning curve whilst also providing a challenge as you learn to utilise strategies and predict opponents
*Level grinding isn't so bad with the introduction of the "Deathmatch" battle system
*Doesn't require you to spend real $$$ to be able to compete with the high level players. (which is a big advantage and seldom seen in MMOs in general)

Overall a very good game, if you enjoy the TCG genre.


----------



## -WOLF-

Should add Battlestar Galactica Online 

Atlantica Online

Ragnarok Online

Airmech 

The Settlers Online


----------



## KuraiYuuki

Rose Online just released yesterday on Steam its from Gravity the devs that made Ragnarok Online which is also free


----------



## Squeezit

KuraiYuuki said:


> Rose Online just released yesterday on Steam its from Gravity the devs that made Ragnarok Online which is also free


Funny, I used to play a free MMORPG called Rose Online years ago when it was in Beta. 
I've looked at this new one on Steam several times, and I can't help but wonder if it's a completely redone version of the same game.


On another note, I can't recall if I ever mentioned this, but there's an amazing free to play game called Phantasy Star online 2.
It's coming out in as a western release supposedly at the end of 2012 (more likely sometime in 2013, Sega's never been good with putting out phantasy star games on time)

However if you'd like to play it now, there are tons of guides on how to navigate the japanese website and sign up. Just google "sign up for PSO2"
On top of that there is an english patch for the game available here:
PSO2 Beta Patches / Files / Translators - The Dark Syndicate | The Dark Syndicate

Lastly check out character customization and gameplay videos for the game, and as you watch remember that it's completely free to play.


----------



## KuraiYuuki

hey squeezit is PSO2 anything like the old PSO2 from dreamcast and gamecube if so ill definitely get it and the japanese wont be a problem for me XD

also what is your steam id


----------



## Squeezit

Here's a quick youtube video I pulled up (sorry I'd explain it but I'm not feeling well atm...Crappy excuse I know).

It's similar to the old PSO on gamecube/dreamcast/xbox however its significantly improved upon. The character customization is pretty awesome too. Just google "sign up for pso2"
Not the beta, beta is over but it's pretty much the same process to sign up.

Also my Steam ID is Squeezitgirdle


----------



## CubicleCowboy

dm01 said:


> I'm rather surprised no one has mentioned Urban Dead www.urbandead.com, a low-tech browser-based post-zombie-apocalypse-type game.


UD is great! It's just rough to play as a survivor. There are a ton of free browser games out there; another one I've enjoyed is Ikariam. That game is cutthroat, though - I don't know if it's possible to play casually and get anywhere. 

I'm kind of surprised that no one has mentioned Steam's free to play games. There are a ton of them there, some that used to be pay to play - Global Agenda, Lord of the Rings Online, DC Universe online, Everquest 2, etc. There are a ton of them - MMORPGs, FPS, even arcade style shooters like Alien Swarm.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

LOTRO is a good game, and another F2P game I've been enjoying a lot lately is Ghost Recon Online. It's 3rdPS, and uses an amazing lock-to-cover movement system. It's also good for team players.


----------



## Redeye3323

Out of the hundreds of MMORPGs out there, I only ever play one..

Star Trek Online.

I'm a Star Trek fan (I'm a Trekkie, but not to the extent of dressing up or speaking Klingon). One of my favourite ST games was Bridge Commander but about a year back, I got STO and it's a very good, free MMORPG.

Once you reach Vice Admiral (top level - 50), you can do a gamemode where you fight the Borg with 3/4 other ships. It needs a good team and it's fun to do with fleetmates (fleets are basically guilds).


----------



## KoLAddict

I agree with LOTRO being great for a F2P game. I've been addicted to it lately.

Another great one is Atlantica Online. It's got turn-based combat sort of like the old Final Fantasy titles but it's faster paced. You only get like 20 seconds per round to make your moves for your whole team. Biggest gripe I've had with it so far (I'm still early in it), is that whenever you hire a new mercenary (those are what your party members are called), they start at level 1, so you have to grind them, and given the way combat is handled, you only gain experience by actually attacking/healing with more being awarded for dealing the finishing blow, so it takes a bit to grind up guys.

If you like Dungeons and Dragons, Turbine (who also handles Lord of the Rings Online) has Dungeons & Dragons Online and it's pretty good. It also uses the same Turbine Points system as LOTRO does so you can use any from the one game in the other and vice versa.

If you like card games and don't mind a more family oriented (i.e. simpler concept) game Wizards 101 is really good. It gets tough like most MMOs, but there's no real penalty for death other than having to walk back. You don't even have gear durability to content with.


----------



## -WOLF-

Has anyone mentioned this yet?

TERA is now free to play. I've been playing it for a bit now and really enjoy it. If you play Guild Wars 2 you'll like this.


----------



## helios19

Another MMO from the makers of Urban Rivals (TCG Genre) has made it's debut:

Fantasy Rivals -

The fundamentals are similar to UR however, it has a lot of new stuff and it has more of a "luck" factor incorporated into it making it more manageable for people of all levels.


----------



## mephistophilus

RIFT is now free to play. i had a sub to that game for a couple years. its pretty fun


----------



## hansf

What about Lineage 2? Used to play it 2 years ago.


----------



## rungms

a good free to play list :aion and minecraft


----------



## bstgmz

runescape too


----------



## albanerendk

Thanks for the list. I keep crashing so I can't play the bigger games. I get BSOD when playing LoL....


----------



## grigorel

I like playing strategic games , i play https://www.tribalwars.net/ ( i have time at work )


----------



## Naught

grigorel said:


> I like playing strategic games , i play https://www.tribalwars.net/ ( i have time at work )


 I've used to play tribal wars at work too! :smile: 
But then I had to replace it with smartphone games cause my boss used to check the browser history all the time.


----------



## Naught

For the free MMO for playing at home, I can recommend an SWTOR game. The payment and donation do make the game easier, but it is still ok to play it for free and the story of each character is interesting and touching.


----------



## Techwardo

Hazermaine said:


> Rakion's not really an MMORPG, it's more of an hack 'n slash MMOG.
> 
> Knight Online's graphics aren't all the great. Silkroad's and Kal's are really good, though. Kal might be a little glitchy, and Silkroad's servers are almost always full.
> 
> MapleStory is a 2-D platformer MMORPG. It plays a little like the Kirby games.


That's so true with Silkroads servers! Especially the Olympus server :\


----------



## francisbaud

DumberDrummer;294677[url=http://www.knightonlineworld.com said:


> Knight Online[/url] - Very good free to play MMORPG. Graphics are excellent. Could use a few more features, but for free, you can't beat this one. Similar to Dark Age of Camelot.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Rakion - Another Medival MMORPG, looks a bit more strategy based however.


Knight Online and Rakion were games I really enjoyed and for a long time. Rakion is a battle arena game (10 players max per map) so it's very different than a MMO game.

Hopefully this list gets updated with more recent MMO titles, there are tons now that are F2P.


----------



## nickh91

I loved the SilkRoad game and worked so hard to raise levels, but people always came up with new tricks to raise theirs. I got bored of that game.


----------



## CarlDox

Great List.
What about more quest games? 
They are my favourite!


----------



## opeGUY

Haha I played some of these games, but only Gunz 1 was entertaining (now its canceled and only bad gunz 2 can be played or something, game is killed as far as i know)

Mu online is just cashgrab mmo

rest of the games im not sure if i recognize

0.A.D is great free open source RTS


----------

